# Sex Addiction Linked to ED and "Sexual Boredom"?



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

> n fact, hypersexuality actually forces people into troubling and anti-social levels of ‘solitary sexuality’. They become completely addicted to porn and end up constantly desperate to pay for prostitutes or call erotic phone lines.
> 
> You’d also probably think a sex addict would have no trouble getting it up but scientists actually found a majority of them actually suffer from erectile dysfunction and ‘sexual boredom’. You think you’ve got trouble finding a healthy, loving relationship? These guys find it impossible.


I am not sure why this study only focused on men. I would assume hypersexuality would affect women as well, and in that case ED would obviously not be a cause. 

The Grim Reality Of Being A Sex Addict Revealed To Be Truly Bleak | The LAD Bible


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> I am not sure why this study only focused on men. I would assume hypersexuality would affect women as well, and in that case ED would obviously not be a cause.
> 
> The Grim Reality Of Being A Sex Addict Revealed To Be Truly Bleak | The LAD Bible


After some math, I calculate I have had intercourse in the neighborhood of 7,000 times...Masturbated at least 2 X that, do not have E.D., do not patronize prostitutes, and am NOT a sex addict...


----------

